# Assassinate



## UJS

Hey allemaal,

Ik vroeg me af of hoe jullie het woord _assassinate_ zouden vertalen. Mijn woordenboek zegt "vermoorden", maar dat dekt de lading volgens mij niet echt. Bij het Engelse woord heb ik zelf in ieder geval het idee dat het gaat om een doordachte (professionele?) daad, vooral als het slachtoffer een belangrijk persoon is. Bestaat er zoiets in het Nederlands?

Alvast bedankt,

UJS


----------



## Grytolle

een sluipmoord plegen?

"Vermoorden" zal wel meestal goed genoeg zijn, denk ik, tenminste met wat context erbij

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aanslag_(misdrijf)
aanslag plegen ofzo? (dat artikel vond ik als vertaling van het Engelse "assassination")


----------



## killerbees

Grytolle said:


> "Vermoorden" zal wel meestal goed genoeg zijn,  denk ik, tenminste met wat context erbij


 
 Daar ben ik mee eens.



UJS said:


> Bij het Engelse woord heb ik zelf in ieder geval het  idee dat het gaat om een doordachte (professionele?) daad, vooral als  het slachtoffer een belangrijk persoon is.



Dat klopt meestal wel maar het is niet nodig dat het slachtoffer beroemd  of belangrijk is (dat ruikt maar naar normatieve grammatica en ik moet  ook zeggen dat bijna iedereen _assassinate _zo gebruikt). In ieder  geval vraag ik me af waarom het woord 'sluipmoord' bestaat maar  'sluipmoorden' niet (tenminste niet als werkwoord).

Ik dacht eens aan _liquideren _maar ik weet er niet genoeg van en ik ben nu te moe om het Wikipedia artikel over liquidatie te lezen


----------



## Joannes

I thought of *liquideren* as well, it's not perfectly equivalent either but in the examples I came up with it works better than *vermoorden *('to murder').


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Zonder enige context zou ik het als 'vermoorden' vertalen.


----------



## jacquesvd

The Machine of Zhu said:


> Zonder enige context zou ik het als 'vermoorden' vertalen.


 
Ik voel 'vermoorden' ook aan als de beste vertaling van "to assassinate". Volgens mijn Engels verklarend woordenboek is 'to assassinate" to murder by surprise.
Een sluipmoord is natuurlijk een moord bij verrassing maar draagt voor mijn gevoel nog een extra betekenisinhoud van 'heimelijk, verraderlijk' in zich. En net zoals killerbees denk ik dat het geen werkwoordsvorm heeft.

Wat bedoelt de vraagsteller met 'professioneel'? Denkt hij aan een huurmoordenaar, dat zou een professionele moordenaar zijn, maar anders weet ik niet zo direct wat ik bij een 'professionele moord' moet denken, tenzij dat de nadruk gelegd wordt op de manier van moorden: koel, efficiënt en met achterlating van zo weinig mogelijk indicia.

Verder onderscheid ik moord met voorbedachtheid maar vermoed dat ook bij  "to murder" de qualificatie met of zonder voorbedachtheid aanvullend tot uitdrukking kan worden gebracht, terwijl 'to assassinate' van nature uit al met voorbedachtheid is en moet men daarom 'to assassinate' misschien altijd met 'vermoorden met voorbedachten rade' vertalen?


----------



## Joannes

Ik denk dat de woordgrenzen in het Engels ietwat anders liggen. *To murder* heeft het volgens mij ook al in zich dat het met voorbedachten rade is, terwijl het Nederlandse vermoorden soms nog met *to kill* kan vertaald worden - en *doden* in het Nederlands eigenlijk niet zo frequent is.

Ik geloof dus niet dat het enkel een kwestie van voorbedachtheid is. Ik ben het eens met UJS dat *to assassinate* een zeker professionalisme om zich heeft hangen. *An assassination* is typisch gepland, beveeld, betaald en bij voorkeur voltrokken door een vakman. Een passiemoord kan perfect met voorbedachten rade geschieden, maar zou je in het Engels - zonder specifiekere context - nooit benoemen met *an assassination*.

Edit: Ik bedenk net nog een mogelijk verschil door m'n uitleg nog eens te lezen: *to murder* heeft normaal gesproken een directe causaliteit in zich (diegene die moordt, moordt effectief). *To assassinate* laat misschien een minder rechtstreeks verband tussen oorzaak en gevolg toe: ik denk dat je *to assassinate* al sneller mag gebruiken met een onderwerp dat de moord niet persoonlijk voltrokken heeft, maar ze wel bevolen heeft..


----------



## jacquesvd

Joannes said:


> Ik denk dat de woordgrenzen in het Engels ietwat anders liggen. *To murder* heeft het volgens mij ook al in zich dat het met voorbedachten rade is, terwijl het Nederlandse vermoorden soms nog met *to kill* kan vertaald worden - en *doden* in het Nederlands eigenlijk niet zo frequent is.
> 
> Ik geloof dus niet dat het enkel een kwestie van voorbedachtheid is. Ik ben het eens met UJS dat *to assassinate* een zeker professionalisme om zich heeft hangen. *An assassination* is typisch gepland, beveeld, betaald en bij voorkeur voltrokken door een vakman. Een passiemoord kan perfect met voorbedachten rade geschieden, maar zou je in het Engels - zonder specifiekere context - nooit benoemen met *an assassination*.
> 
> Edit: Ik bedenk net nog een mogelijk verschil door m'n uitleg nog eens te lezen: *to murder* heeft normaal gesproken een directe causaliteit in zich (diegene die moordt, moordt effectief). *To assassinate* laat misschien een minder rechtstreeks verband tussen oorzaak en gevolg toe: ik denk dat je *to assassinate* al sneller mag gebruiken met een onderwerp dat de moord niet persoonlijk voltrokken heeft, maar ze wel bevolen heeft..


 
Ik vermoed ook dat 'to murder' meestal voorbedachtheid insluit, maar niet noodzakelijk.
Volgens mijn Engelse verklarende woordenboeken is to assassinate gelijk aan to murder with surprise en het zou mij interesseren te weten of dit nog altijd zo gebruikt wordt of misschien evolueert. 

Ik ben het volledig met je eens dat bij een passiemoord het woord 'to assassinate' niet hoort, veeleer hoort 'to assassinate' bij bv. een politieke moord en die impliceert nagenoeg altijd voorbedachtheid. Ik deel ook je mening dat er een minder rechstreeks verband bestaat tussen moordenaar en slachtoffer dan bij to murder, hoewel dat verband er natuurlijk wel kan zijn.

I just checked Cassels modern guide to synonyms and read there "to assassinate" is a specific form of murder in which someone kills a public figure, usually a political leader for whatever reason. In the same comparison between assassinate, murder, kill, butcher, dispatch, execute, massacre, slaughter and slay it is said that 'to murder' refers to a crime in which one person kills another intentionally but not necessarily with premeditation.


----------



## UJS

Bedankt voor alle reacties! Deze vertaling wordt nogal bemoeilijkt doordat ik eigenlijk geen context heb. Ik kwam het woord tegen in een Engelse tekst, en vroeg me af of er een directe Nederlandse vertaling is.

Ik ben het er mee eens dat de woordgrenzen niet helemaal hetzelfde liggen in het Engels en Nederlands. Voor *an assassination* zou afhankelijk van de context zoiets als liquidatie, sluipmoord, politieke moord of gewoon moord gebruikt kunnen worden. Hier is een voorbeeld van de werkwoordsvorm met context:

"President Kennedy was *assassinated* on  November 22, 1963."

Er moet zeker sprake zijn van voorbedachte rade. Hij is niet overleden aan een hartaanval (*died/passed away*) of auto ongeluk (*was killed*), maar je zou dit woord ook niet gebruiken als hij bijvoorbeeld bij een roofoverval opzettelijk is neergeschoten (*was murdered*). In dat laatste geval lijkt het Nederlandse "vermoord" mij wèl toepasselijk.


----------



## Ferrarista

Om het leven brengen...


----------

